# Quick Reply



## sinus_

im not sure if this has been discussed already... (im new here and i love it here)
i find Quick Replies very convenient(<- i think i did not spell that correctly )... will TSF put a quick reply box at the bottom of each thread soon? do you have plans?


----------



## Jason

If there is a demand for it, I will set it up. 

Everyone post your comments.


----------



## elf

I don't need one, I am capable of waiting 5 seconds for the new page to load.


----------



## w00t

Don't need one either

(hardcore dialup user)


----------



## CTSNKY

lthumbsd lthumbsd lthumbsd


----------



## V0lt

It wouldn't bother me, but then again I'd probably use the traditional method out of habit anyway.


----------



## dai

i use it on other forums but does'nt make much difference


----------



## w00t

CTSNKY said:


> lthumbsd lthumbsd lthumbsd



HUH? What did I do


----------



## V0lt

Haha w00t, I think the thumbs-down was for the quick reply idea


----------



## jgvernonco

Many of us are aware of the "hacks" waiting in line to be completed.

This one would be nice, but I'd hate to see it bump any of the other hacks we have discussed.

In summary...

woot... :arrowu: 

Quick reply... :mblah: 

me... :4-beamup:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

i'm not thinking its all that crucial.


----------



## Horse

Doesn't matter to me one way or another. Perfectly happy with things as they are though. :winkgrin:


----------



## DumberDrummer

I wouldn't use it...too unnerving.


----------



## Immortal

I can't believe this was the only thread about this!  I personally love the Quick Reply. Espically since the site isn't loading as fast as it used to, that 5 seconds can make a huge difference to me. Plus it helps out A lot! To me at least.

I believe when this thread was started, TSF was running a different version, now there is integration into this version, that I am aware of. Just two clicks of a mouse. I'm for it, that 5 seconds can do a lot, and I'm not the most patient person there is! :grin:


----------



## kodi

Iv'e used quick reply on other forums and really can't see any great improvement.
I would like to see other things that are in the pipeline done before this.


----------



## tetonbob

I see the quick reply is in, but I don't really care for it and won't use it. Many of my replies include links to references, quotes from a post, etc using the features of the full reply....Quick Reply doesn't allow this.


----------



## dai

i give it the thumbs up


----------



## DumberDrummer

tetonbob said:


> I see the quick reply is in, but I don't really care for it and won't use it. Many of my replies include links to references, quotes from a post, etc using the features of the full reply....Quick Reply doesn't allow this.


Actually it does. Here's underlining *bold text* a quote above colored text A link to google 

I did all that with the quick reply. Its actually faster for me to just type in the tags, since I know them all. 

I like it, saves time when I'm on this lousy saturated connection at school.


----------



## tetonbob

*I stand corrected*

_what I meant was I couldn't do it the other way_,and sometimesI'm lazy and don't want to type *all that code*

:grin:


----------



## Immortal

Thank you very much!

*Immortal is now in heaven*


----------



## Lobos

Personally i don't use it 

Ditto on teton

and ditto on JG

But yes there is a but I guess it woulf be helpful when you play the word games 
or answering someone real quick with a one or two word answer



tetonbob said:


> *I stand corrected*
> 
> _what I meant was I couldn't do it the other way_,and sometimesI'm lazy and don't want to type *all that code*
> 
> :grin:


 hey teton there is an addon for firefox for bbcode

to add it to your right click when you are posting a message


----------



## tetonbob

*Well, how cool is that!!!* _Thanks a million, Lobos......._ This is really neat.....

Another reason to love the fox!


----------

